
LinkedIn Kills Controversial iPhone Email Feature - angelohuang
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/02/07/linkedin-kills-controversial-iphone-email-feature/
======
pcvarmint
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7197965](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7197965)

------
isadeal
I don't it works well.

